# 1975 JD2030 wireing



## jmrucker (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi i hope somebody will know whats wrong. i have a 2030 JD that has a new solenoid on the starter. we bench tested it and it worked fine. but when installed it just clicks. i took voltage readings at the push button and had full voltage till i pushed it then it dropped to 9 volts. i can short out solenoid and it starts right up. i also noticed there are no dash lights working. i just got this machine and don't know much about it. from the ignition the power goes to the push button then neutral switch then to starter i think. i can run a wire from the batt to the solenoid and it starts right up also but if i touch it to the starter side of the push button it just clicks. HELP haha.


----------

